# Tobacco pipes



## Robert Uresk (Aug 1, 2015)

Since I've gotten into wood turning I've had several people ask me to make them pipes , we'll I was wondering if it's costly to get into, also the best types of woods to use I've heard briar is the best or most popular I would assume that fruit and nut type wood , 
Would be best , also I was wondering about bone, and antler any help or insight would be greatly appreciated thank you for your time 
Rob


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 2, 2015)

@LoneStar is your go to guy for pipe making here. He does some fantastic work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 2, 2015)

Robert Uresk said:


> Since I've gotten into wood turning I've had several people ask me to make them pipes , we'll I was wondering if it's costly to get into, also the best types of woods to use I've heard briar is the best or most popular I would assume that fruit and nut type wood ,
> Would be best , also I was wondering about bone, and antler any help or insight would be greatly appreciated thank you for your time
> Rob





Lonestar is definitely the guy and I believe he said Olive wood is a good choice as well .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 4, 2015)

Is it costly ? Ahahahaha. oh sorry....
It all depends on what your goals are. If you want to make really good ones, it is insane how much money you can sink into it. 
If you want to make a couple pipes for guys who will like them just because you made them, it may not cost too much. 
The problem is that it will take some dedication along with the $. It is a lot to learn on techniques, what size to drill airways, bowl, how to make a stem, drill the tapered airway for it, cut the slot, cut the button, how thick to make the bite. As much money as it can cost, it costs even more in time spent figuring all that out. 

You can find all the answers on www.pipemakersforum.com but it will take you a good year to read it all ! I'm going into my fourth year making pipes, and feel like I'm just getting the hang of some of this stuff. 

Really, the only way to try your hand at it without investing in tools and research is to start with a kit that is drilled and has a rough stem attached. All that is left to do is the shaping, which is enough of a challenge. Otherwise, you will need a mess of drill bits, a way to face the end of the shank and stem perfectly flat, and a chuck with pins to line up the airway perfectly to the bottom of the tobacco chamber when you drill it.
Kits are something like $25 you can get them from my friend Steve Norse at www.vermontfreehand.com 

If you want to make one from scratch, he will sell most of the bits you need. A 3/4" reshaped spade bit for the bowl, 5/32 for the airway in the stummel, 5/16" for the mortise, 5/32" tapered for airway in the stem and you will need a tiny drill bit to finish drilling through. Then you will need a tiny saw blade to open the slot at the end of the airway and needle files to open the slot up. 
The rabbit hole is deep indeed my friend !

Here are a couple recent pipes I made
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe%20011_zpso8xdpuqw.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe%20009_zps3udfwgod.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe%20005_zpszbzz7x4s.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe%20025_zpspyen06qi.jpg

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/pipe%20017_zpsgtvbpqcb.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Robert Uresk (Aug 4, 2015)

Very cool I really appreciate you taking the time and being very informative it can be tuff in the woodworking world when all you have is ten million opinions on the Internet I've really gotten into wood turning I've only been at for just under a year but I know what you mean as far as it can be as expensive as you want it to be I've gotten into duck calls pens and bowls and stabilizing wood and casting wood so I've spent a lot of money but it my eyes it's worth it if it gets the job done I've got quite the collection of exotic woods and burls so it's just a matter of giving it a shot with pipe making thank you again , when I make my first pipe if you don't mind I'd like to show it to you and get your opinion and maybe pick your brain some more thanks again for your time have a good one 
Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------

